# Commission rebates



## Trevor_S (5 May 2009)

Anyone used these guys ?

http://www.yourshare.com.au/

Good / Bad / Indifferent about them ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## Julia (5 May 2009)

*Re: Commision Rebates*

Trevor, I read about these people at the weekend.  Apparently quite a genuine service.  The examples I read had to do with managed funds where - despite a client having only seen an adviser once - that adviser was still raking in the trailing commission many years later.  We all know this is what happens but to date there hasn't seemed to be anything a client can do about it unless the adviser offers to remit the commission to the client.

There were examples of clients receiving several hundreds of dollars.

If I remember correctly, the organisation did it on about a 60/40 split in the client's favour.


----------

